# Fragrance Oil Find!



## Momsta5 (Aug 31, 2015)

Today I visited Tuesday Morning, just to look around. I was in the aisle that has the scented candles and diffusers. For the first time ever I saw that they had some boxes of fragrance oils!!! The brand is Abbey & Sullivan. Looked them up on my phone and confirmed that it is okay to use in CP. 

They had several types, mostly fall food and berry types and I scored the last Clean Cotton. This was $3.99 for a 1oz bottle. Scent was nice, strong. Great resource for those of us on a serious budget.:-o


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 31, 2015)

I have used A&S FOs before and haven't found one that I don't like. I found them at Pat Catan's Hobby/Craft Store for the same price. I especially like their Vanilla Caramel, Almond Cookie and Burmese Forest.


----------



## Momsta5 (Aug 31, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> I have used A&S FOs before and haven't found one that I don't like. I found them at Pat Catan's Hobby/Craft Store for the same price. I especially like their Vanilla Caramel, Almond Cookie and Burmese Forest.




Those sound wonderful. I'm going to go to the other Tuesday Mornings in my area-see what other scents they have. 

I'm sure the lady standing next to me thought I was a little crazy. Pretty sure I did a little dance when I saw the boxes.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 1, 2015)

But even with shipping $3.99 + tax is not particularly cheap for fragrance.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 1, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> But even with shipping $3.99 + tax is not particularly cheap for fragrance.



True, true. Especially if you find a place with flat rate shipping. At $3.99 an ounce, you are paying for two ounces about the same as some places charge for four ounces and very close to what a place like Mike's charges for 8 ounces.

I used the A&S FOs when I first started making soap again. Moved on to other places when I did the math. That said, if I was in a pinch or really "jonesing" to make some soap, it's good to know where you can find FOs.


----------



## Deedles (Sep 1, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> True, true. Especially if you find a place with flat rate shipping. At $3.99 an ounce, you are paying for two ounces about the same as some places charge for four ounces and very close to what a place like Mike's charges for 8 ounces.
> 
> I used the A&S FOs when I first started making soap again. Moved on to other places when I did the math. That said, if I was in a pinch or really "jonesing" to make some soap, it's good to know where you can find FOs.



I've seen several references to Mike's for FO's. Can you post a link to the site? I didn't see it on the manufacturers list.

Thanks


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 1, 2015)

Here ya go. Flate rate shipping of $7.95 and pretty good prices.

http://mikesfragrancesnmore.com/


----------



## Momsta5 (Sep 1, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> But even with shipping $3.99 + tax is not particularly cheap for fragrance.



For a newbie like me it was a great find. I was just there to smell the candles when I saw the box tucked in the back of the shelf. Like finding a little treasure. I didn't have to order it or wait for it. I could smell it right there and decide if I liked it enough to buy it. Not paying for shipping was an added benefit given that I often don't feel justified (as a hobbyist) in paying for shipping on one or two small things.

BTW on a different topic. Thank you so much for the referral to Essentials by Catalina! The items I ordered came quickly, were a great quality and the customer service was excellant. The shea that I got was beautiful. I really appreciated the information you gave me.



commoncenz said:


> Here ya go. Flate rate shipping of $7.95 and pretty good prices.
> 
> http://mikesfragrancesnmore.com/



Thank you Commoncenz, will check Mike's out.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 1, 2015)

Momsta5 said:


> Thank you Commoncenz, will check Mike's out.



Don't limit yourself to Mike's. There are plenty of other FO suppliers out there and shipping is less the closer that you are to them. Even with you being a hobbyist (like myself), Carolyn is right in advising you to look for the best deals you can find. And having a nice small selection of FOs on hand is a good idea if you can find them at an affordable price.


----------

